# What was your favorite accessory or add on for your muscle bike?



## Sped Man (Dec 29, 2013)

I use to have a set of tall sissybars for my Stingray. They were 5 feet tall. God I love those bars. They still feel good after all these years. What was your favorite muscle bike accessory or add on?


----------



## spook1s (Jan 2, 2014)

I like the Wheelie bars!  And the baseball bat holder!


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*I was a stingray kid*

I do not remember all the accessories.

I remember we would go to the bike shop and get the new Schwinn catalog and marvel at the Paramount's - not how good they were-- how much they COST....inconceivable!

I had a Japanese head light horn combo on my hand me down violet 66 - had a tall bar.


You HAD to have a real slick and no Ralph Nader chealer or you would get beat up. (usually by me.)


had STP stickers all over it..

Even so- I only remember one bike that was not a schwinn, a ralehgh 5 speed choper.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 2, 2014)

I always bought the matching color lever covers.


----------



## snarehead123 (Jan 30, 2014)

*six pack rack*

the six pack rack was the coolest in my book!


----------

